

Inherit the Cloud: Who gets your Google Docs when you die? - chmars
http://notes.kateva.org/2013/02/inherit-cloud-who-gets-your-google-docs.html

======
SeppoErviala
You could just put all your passwords into a place where they are accessible
after your death and your relatives can access your accounts regardless of any
TOS you've clicked through.

~~~
polymatter
or just the password to your email. Then they can use the 'forgot password' to
get a new one.

Some sites require you to state a username, but if you're anything like me,
you've used less than half a dozen. Even my bank is happy to assume that
access to my email is sufficient to prove identity.

~~~
gpvos
For internet banking? Please tell me which bank it is so that I can avoid it.

~~~
polymatter
not for internet banking. but my bank is happy to take intructions by email
(for the business account anyway). I also receive my bank statements by email
- complete with name, address, account no etc. all in a plaintext pdf.

But it seems most people - even supposed techies - are happy to equate email
verification as identity verification. I'd be surprised if you couldn't get
into most accounts just with an email address you can send from.

------
chmars
In my home country at least, the inheritance law follows the principle of
universal succession. Definition vom Merriam-Webster:

 _Succession under Roman or civil law to the totality of a man's estate
including both his rights and liabilities according to the principle that the
heir is the same person as the deceased._

With regard to accounts, it means that all your personal accounts become your
heirs' accounts upon death. Enforceability in the US where most online servies
are located these days remains an open question though …

Personally, I have deposited my most important user credentials as print outs
in sealed envelopes with two persons I trust. In addition, I have listed them
in my will as executors for my digital estate. Working access to accounts is
IMHO more important than ToS etc.

------
sk3tch
Charlie Brooker's latest 'Black Mirror' episode touches on a similar subject
in a dramatised fashion and it's quite an interesting/thoughtful watch. UK
users can catch it on 4OD, it's called 'Be Right Back'.

------
djloche
Aaron Swartz provided a solid example for you to follow. Publicly have a
continuity document that lays out what is to happen with your digital assets
when you are dead or otherwise unable to maintain them yourself. Your trust
should have all this information as well, but to have it publicly may
discourage individuals from going against your wishes.

------
pyre
My suggestion: Get a familial domain and use something like Google Apps for
Domains (though you have to pay for it now). In this case, there is someone
with admin/root level access to the accounts. There's still an issue if the
admin passes on, but you could always have two people with admin access.

------
saw-lau
I've been wondering this for a while now, regarding splitting assets up if one
gets divorced. (N.B.: I'm hoping this won't happen to me!) Me and my wife
share an iTunes account and some purchases are solely for me, some for her,
and some we both use.

------
jahewson
This highlights why the right to make a backup of your data is so important.

